# How long?



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Hi,

Emailed the shop owner a couple of time but no repsonse.

Order my 1 yr membership last Weds. but not received anything as yet.

How long does the pack take to arrive normally?

Thanks


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Mine arrived this morning after I'd ordered it about two or three weeks ago. It's worth the wait.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Can take up to 6 weeks  , but 2-3 are usual, the TTOC is run by (extremely passionate) volunteers who give up their time to help us, It's well worth the wait


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Arh right now I have an idea of the lead times involved all is forgiven! 8)

Can't wait though!!!!! :roll: :lol:

Thanks.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> Can take up to 6 weeks  , but 2-3 are usual, the TTOC is run by (extremely passionate) volunteers who give up their time to help us, It's well worth the wait


Extremely passionate volunteers who work in Budapest all week then spend all of their brief time in the UK at the weekend sending out TTOC membership packs :wink:

Only teasing - but that's why we state to allow up to six weeks for delivery.

It's worth the wait :wink:

Lou


----------



## mateus75 (Apr 23, 2007)

I've received my welcome pack today.
I've ordered on 19th Apr.
Anyway I'm so happy as I wait. :lol:


----------

